# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Строгость законов

## astronomer

1. Не подскажете ли, как перевести на английский это русскую "пословицу"  ::  
Строгость законов компенсируется необязательностью их выполнения 
У меня, чувствую, фигня какая-то на руглише получается. Широкого понимания языка нет. 
2. Ну,и, может, в Штатах/Англии есть свой её эквивалент?

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

The first line bears out as "The severity of the laws is countermanded by the lack of obligation to implement them." If I'm getting the right meaning, I don't really think there's any English equivalent. We simply don't have, I guess, at least in America, the kind of legal system to warrant such a phrase. 
I mean, if at any point I ever did perceive something similar to what the russian saying says, I'd probably make something up and say "The law sucks but it don't stick!"

----------


## Ramil

Это, строго говоря, вообще не пословица.
Это высказывание-афоризм приписывается М. Е. Салтыкову-Щедрину и звучит так: 
«Строгость *российских* законов смягчается необязательностью их исполнения» 
А П. А. Вяземскому приписывается следующее высказывание:
«В России суровость законов умеряется их неисполнением» 
В «Цитатах из русской истории» Душенко: 
В России суровость (строгость) законов умеряется их неисполнением.
Ранняя форма этого изречения в записи П. А. Вяземского: «Кажется, Полетика сказал: В России от дурных мер, принимаемых правительством, есть спасение: дурное исполнение». [Вяземский-1963, с. 24]. Имелся в виду Петр Иванович Полетика (1778—1849), чиновник Министерства иностранных дел.
Изречение, возможно, восходит к западноевропейским источникам. Жермене де Сталь приписывается высказывание: «Самое развращающее сочетание — это сочетание кровавого закона с благодушным исполнением». [Макаров Н. П. Энциклопедия ума... — СПб., 1878; переизд.: М., 1998, с. 150]. Также: «В Англии так почитают законы, что никогда не изменяют их. От затруднения избавляются, не исполняя их». [Хоромин Н. Я. Энциклопедия мысли. — М., 1994, с. 169 (анонимное изречение)].

----------


## sperk

The best I can think of is: "the threat of prosecution keeps them honest."

----------


## doninphxaz

I would be tempted to rephrase it with something like, "The severity of a law is inversely proportional to the likelihood of its enforcement."

----------


## gRomoZeka

> The best I can think of is: "the threat of prosecution keeps them honest."

 That distorts the meaning. The gist of the phrase is that Russians never worry about the harshness of their laws because nobody (including lawmakers) don't bother to obey them. So it says basically: "If the law seems to harsh or unfair feel free to break it, it's what expected of you".
Actually it's a very good-humoured saying, while your translation make it sound rather grim. 
I think that *doninphxaz* is close, but I'm not sure..

----------


## alexB

> "If the law seems too harsh or unfair feel free to break it, it's what expected of you".

----------


## wanja

Dura lex, sed lex - закон глуп, но это закон.

----------


## Оля

> Dura lex, sed lex - закон суров, но закон.

 Глупые законы - это не у римлян.

----------


## Rtyom

+1

----------

